# Lump specifically from Rabies shot.



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Peek had his rabies shot done two weeks ago and I noticed he got a lump at the vaccination site. I've been keeping an eye on it and it's not gone yet. He's playing, eating and there's no pain when I feel the lump. I called my vet and they won't give me any info on the lump. They just say to bring him in. I'm switching vets as I'm not wild about this one for a number of reasons, but my question is, is the lump suppose to be a very "hard" lump, and and when should I be concerned and take him in? I've gotten different opinions from different vets I called this morning. One said this is normal and can take weeks to go down. Am I being a bad mom for not rushing him in, or should I continue to keep an eye on it? 
Is there anything serious a lump from a rabies shot can create? 
How I hate getting these shots done. I should have skipped the rabies for another year. I had his rabies done a week after his other puppy shots and not at the same time, hoping that I could avoid a reaction. Sorry for the novel. Shell.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

I just posted about a lump I found 2 weeks after having the rabies vaccine done--search my post and possibly some of the answers may help, supposivly it is some what common for this to occur. I noticed the lump a couple days ago,it seems to have gone down a tiny bit since then, I'm still watching it, other wise nothing has changed with it, no redness,itching or growth.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I think vaccine lumps are pretty common. Have you ever noticed how a vet will rub the injection site after administering the shot? This helps stimulate circulation so the vaccination will distribute better and possibly avoid or at least minimze lumps. I've read that if your dog does develop a lump, you can help it go down (gradually) by rubbing and gently plucking at it a few times a day or whenever you think of it.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you. I don't remember my vet rubbing it, but I'm doing it now. I put a hot compress on it before I went to work and notice it is much smaller now. I'm going to do it again. He loves the heat on his butt.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Maybe some don't. I know I see my vet rub afterwards, pretty vigorously, and I used to wonder why. LOL


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

update of carreras lump, which I think was from her rabies vaccine as well---it has definately gone down (took about a week), it is now about half the size, almost gone. hopes your is getting better as well


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

carrera said:


> update of carreras lump, which I think was from her rabies vaccine as well---it has definately gone down (took about a week), it is now about half the size, almost gone. hopes your is getting better as well


I am so glad to hear that. Thank you for letting me know. Pikachu's is getting smaller too, but it's so hard. It's been two weeks now and I'm watching it like a hawk. I'm sure it's fine, but of course worry anyways. Rochelle.


----------



## Telsey (Oct 18, 2008)

My puppy developed a lump after his rabies shot. The vet looked at it and said if they come up slowly they tend to go down slowly and could take up to three months to completely go away. I asked about them developing into an abcess and she said she has only seen that happen once and on that particular dog it always happened with each shot. It annoys me anyway but what can you do. Mary


----------

